# How do I stop the kindle fire from shutting off while I am watching a video?



## MelodyL (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, I am a brand new Kindle Fire user. Got it 3 days ago as a gift. This is my first tablet and my first touch tap screen.  I have no complaints. I'll get the hang of this thing yet.

But I'm in the middle of watching General Hospital at their website and every 5 or 10 minutes my kindle just shuts off. I remember reading that this is a default thing. It's a pain to have to turn it back on.

Where in settings (or can I do this), is there an option to make this stop happening?

Thanks much.

I'm sure I'll be back asking more questions but for now, this is the only thing that I can think of. 

Melody


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Melody-

Welcome to KindleBoards (I'm a GH fan, too!  But that's for another thread.)

It sounds to me like the Fire isn't recognizing the playing of the show as activity and so is timing out.  One option would be to touch the screen occasionally.

Let me poke around and see if I can find anything in settings.  And perhaps someone else will weigh in.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can change scren timeout by going to the Gear in the top right corner, then select "Display" > "Screen Timeout."

There will be choices ranging from 30 seconds to Never.  5 minutes is the default, I guess, since that's what mine is set at.  You can change to 45 minutes or 1 hour.  I wouldn't choose "Never" since you do want the device to shut down.  If it were me, I would probably choose 45 minutes at the longest, or 30 minutes and try to remember to touch the screen at some point.

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

If the video is in full screen you shouldn't have this problem, but if you do - i guess you could always take betsys advice and change it to 30/45 mins and touch the screen half way thru i guess


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I have watched a lot of Amazon streamed videos with no shut down issues and my time out is 5 mind.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Melody isn't asking about Amazon streamed videos, she's asking about a video through a website--specifically the General Hospital videos through ABC's website.  I'm guessing that the video playing isn't registering as activity.

Betsy


----------

